# Ethanol or Pheasants



## Dirt Nap (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.startribune.com/531/story/962460.html

Is ethanol the answer to altnerate fuel? I believe it is a short term answer but what else will we have to give up?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This, to me, is where switch grass would be a great alternative. Especially if it can be cut and not have to be replanted. I believe that is the case. This would also be a good cover crop and hopefully there would be some buffers against cutting during nesting periods.

Either way, at least Collin Peterson can do some good here!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Problem is guys neither Harkin, or Peterson can't change anything. The farmers will make the decision and from what I'm seeing CRP is in big trouble. Already I know of farmers buying out their CRP contracts to plant corn. Lets face it cash rents are sky rocketing because you can guarantee yourself a profit with today FCIC. When you can lock in $350.00 an acre for corn who wants to screw around with $50.00 an acre CRP?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

But that is where maybe Switchgrass would help out. I really don't know much about it but it appears it mat be a better alternative for all involved, including wildlife!!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

G/O is right about the buy outs taking place and a lot of pressure is being put on current CRP holders who are retired. This should not be anything new to us. It is something I and others have been saying for the past 5 years as the push for ethanol has increased.

The real issue is not even the loss of ditch chickens, it is the damage to the environment that comes with corn. Higher runoff, lower water quality and a greater risk of contamination of tributaries that feed many of the larger wetlands. Plus the lowering of air quality not only here in ND but as the prevailing winds move the air east.

Grass land removed 6 times the Carbons per acre that corn or soybeans do. But as G/O points out it is all about the economics and the scare tactics and misinformation that surrounds ethanol from grain.

Biomass is a ways off from being economically feasible because we do not have a affordable way to make the enzymes needed to break down the product. That is the area of which research should be directed not in building or subsidizing ethanol, and if they are serious about using it, then the tariff on imports should be removed. But hey we elected Dorgan,Conrad and Pooperboy to do what they are doing.

Oh and by the way boys and girls just where is Conrads OPEN LANDS PROGRAM he so conveniently trotted out the last election time! Remember how many of you where drooling about this proposal that was nothing more than a piece of chaff to hold the sportsmens vote!

Those who support sugar beets in the valley and the sugar subsidy should be pushing hard for biomass ethanol because all that cane down south would make the growers a lot more money that way and reduce the competition for sugar beet sugar as well!!!!!

Also we need more corn imports to feed the ethanol plants as the beef and hog producers are suffering from the inflated price of corn.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What will happen is the demand for corn will go up, farmers will till every sq inch they can, get a few years of decent prices then the market will drop out (anybody remember $6 wheat in the late 70's early 80's), the farmers will scream for (and probably get) subsities. Prime habitat will be gone and the only ones making money will be the fertilizer companies and fuel industry.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> What will happen is the demand for corn will go up, farmers will till every sq inch they can, get a few years of decent prices then the market will drop out (anybody remember $6 wheat in the late 70's early 80's), the farmers will scream for (and probably get) subsities. Prime habitat will be gone and the only ones making money will be the fertilizer companies and fuel industry.
> 
> 
> > unfortunatley you are probably right


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Our CRP is starting to cost us, we're about break even EBIT (earnings
before Taxes, Spraying, Insurance, and dought).

CRP is one of the worst investments out there.

The USDA is getting pickey about weeds and charging to come out to review what's in CRP. They all so collect money for the haying of that too

Our land is rated some of the best corp land around, and we are
concerning renting out after our contract expires.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

g/o the corn price in Nebraska at the ethanol plant last week was over $4.oo a bushel, this compares to about half of a year ago at this time. There are plants going in all over that corn country so demand will be really high.there will be very little CRP left but you can't blame the land owner.What really hurts is if you are in the livestock businsse, $4.00 corn doesn't work well. The only thing I have against the ethonal is just how much government money is used in every gallon that is produced. I have been told the is a lot. The land prices have shoot up. I think the crp will be something of the past but did a lot of ggod while it was here.


----------



## 1911guy (Feb 24, 2007)

Good points Ron. It seems that everyone is worried about how to best make a profit from this temperary alternitive fuel. I like to see someone with the foresight to acnowledge realistic environmental consiquences. The lack of infrastructure is going to be the biggest down hurdel because we need to distribute thes product and who is willing to put billions into something that will be shortly replaced by hydrogen fuel cells. Emissions arn't that much better than good old fossil fuels with ethenol, hydrogen is reported to emissins containing only water and oxygen. My money goes toward the developement of hydrogen. Lets keep our small farmers in business. Think about our farming going corperate...this is real if there are potential "big profits" to be made do we think we the little guy will be allowed to profit, I don't. Express your concerns to the EPA, DNR, Congressmen who ever will listen and demand buffer zones along our prescious waters.


----------

